# Briggs and Stratton 1227MD impeller repair



## rainman5150 (Jun 4, 2020)

During the last season my snowblower hit some gravel and broke a blade on my impeller. I order a new impleller from B&S but I can not get the auger pulley off to remove the auger and impeller assembly to install the new part. 
This pulley has no bolt or set screw that I can see, I have tried a puller to no avail. Any suggestions? The model # 1696619-03


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

HAve you pulled up the parts manual to make sure that there is not a roll pin holding the impeller to the shaft. There has to be some type of pin/bolt holding it on.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

rainman5150 said:


> During the last season my snowblower hit some gravel and broke a blade on my impeller. I order a new impleller from B&S but I can not get the auger pulley off to remove the auger and impeller assembly to install the new part.
> This pulley has no bolt or set screw that I can see, I have tried a puller to no avail. Any suggestions? The model # 1696619-03


On most snowblower, it is just one bolt that hold the impeller pulley to the impeller shaft. Rust will give you a hard time unbolting/removing it. On some snowblowers, there were no bolts. They welded the impeller pulley right into the shaft instead. It could have been done by the previous owners, but I thought it is stupid that they did that. Whatever it is, you should be able to see it. There should be no hidden bolts. It is just rust that make everything hard to come out. For that, I can't help. It is mostly your skills and experiences. Also, your tools. Not all people have that.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

rainman5150 said:


> This pulley has no bolt or set screw that I can see, I have tried a puller to no avail. Any suggestions? The model # 1696619-03


The parts list shows two bolts holding it on. Maybe as dman said, someone welded it?


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

Here you go. Bolt number 74. Heat, or spray some rust dissolver in there first. And then, use a powerful air impact gun to unbolt it. Again, spray some rust dissolver on the shaft and let it soaks in. You can also use heat to burn the rust. Use a puller if you have one. If not, lie the buck down, so the pulley faced up. If you yanked the pull in/out, you will see that it has a little play (use that to your advantage). jack the pulley up with small wooden blocks, then hammer the shaft in a little at a time. Be careful not to stretch the shaft where you hit it. You might need to jack the pulley up some more each time. When it start to move, it will come out easy.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

Grunt said:


> The parts list shows two bolts holding it on. Maybe as dman said, someone welded it?


No, i looked at the diagram. It has bolt. It was just rust. Try to break the rust first. Rust is no joke. You might destroy your equipment before you can remove that pulley.


----------



## rainman5150 (Jun 4, 2020)

I see the bolt in the diagram but here is what the pulley looks like looking down on it. This is my first snowblower and my mechanical skills are limited


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

rainman5150 said:


> I see the bolt in the diagram but here is what the pulley looks like looking down on it.


Looks like the bolt is just missing. Should be able to use a standard 3-jaw puller to pull it off. I removed the drive pulleys from a 1985 Tecumseh H50 and a 1987 Honda GX240 yesterday and the puller slid them right off.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Autozone has a loan-a-tool program. Pay a deposit on the 3-jaw puller tabora mentioned and they give you your money back when you return it.
Locating a good place to hook the 3 jaws in the 5 holes will be a bit of a challenge perhaps


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

That pulley does not look rusted on that keyed shaft.

I probably would lightly use a slide hammer puller. If your going to use a bearing puller, make sure you protect the threads in the shaft center, or even getting a sacrificial bolt in there, and drill a starter hole in it for the puller point to rest in, without damaging the threads …. you can just take it out when the pulleys off.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

I purchased this set of three 3-jaw pullers at Harbor Freight about 5 years ago for about $15 with a coupon and they work great: Three-Jaw Puller Set, 3 Pc.


----------



## rainman5150 (Jun 4, 2020)

Thanks to all for the help. I'm going to get three jaw puller and see how that goes


----------



## frisbeguy4 (Nov 24, 2015)

rainman5150 said:


> Thanks to all for the help. I'm going to get three jaw puller and see how that goes


I was wondering if you were able to remove the pulley, with the puller, and soaking the shaft with blaster, or something equivalent?


----------



## rainman5150 (Jun 4, 2020)

frisbeguy4 said:


> I was wondering if you were able to remove the pulley, with the puller, and soaking the shaft with blaster, or something equivalent?


I ordered the pulleys online just waiting to get them. I'll try soaking the shaft first thanks


----------



## rainman5150 (Jun 4, 2020)

rainman5150 said:


> I ordered the pulleys online just waiting to get them. I'll try soaking the shaft first thanks


The puller did the trick. Now just got put this thing back together. Not real happy with the design of this machine it's hard to work on the impeller or augers. Hopefully it will not have any problems next season. I was disappointed the impeller blade broke, I had thought the shear pins would go first. 

Thanks for all the suggestions


----------



## boush77 (12 mo ago)

How did you get the bearing off after removing the pulley. Having a hard time with it. Thanks!


----------



## rainman5150 (Jun 4, 2020)

boush77 said:


> How did you get the bearing off after removing the pulley. Having a hard time with it. Thanks!


I'm sorry I dont remember if I had to pull the bearing. I would think you could tap it off carefully with a hammer.


----------



## blotter (11 mo ago)

boush77 said:


> How did you get the bearing off after removing the pulley. Having a hard time with it. Thanks!





rainman5150 said:


> I'm sorry I dont remember if I had to pull the bearing. I would think you could tap it off carefully with a hammer.


this bearing is kicking my ass too, but I'm not wanting to put a puller on it since I just need it out of the way to pull the auger out of the housing

frustrating design, not understanding the collar on it, instead of being fitted for allen wrench the holes are threaded for some reason? 

shot in the dark, but any ideas fellas?


----------



## Ian G (11 mo ago)

blotter said:


> this bearing is kicking my ass too, but I'm not wanting to put a puller on it since I just need it out of the way to pull the auger out of the housing
> 
> frustrating design, not understanding the collar on it, instead of being fitted for allen wrench the holes are threaded for some reason?
> 
> shot in the dark, but any ideas fellas?


I'm having same issue with this bearing on an S1024. Need to take it off to take the auger assembly out no?.


----------



## blotter (11 mo ago)

Ian G said:


> I'm having same issue with this bearing on an S1024. Need to take it off to take the auger assembly out no?.


sure seems that way. i've spun the collar at the base of the bearing around to look for a hole in the shaft to maybe unlock that collar to release it. it's got me stumped, I have no idea why I'm looking at two threaded holes in that collar and what they could be used for since no set screws are shown in the scematics

the bearing is fine so I'm not trying to butcher that attempting to figure it out, taking the plastic cover off of the bearing revealed nothing. Tomorrow I'm going to take some fine sandpaper to the lock key housing to knock down any burrs that might be in the way of the bearing pulling off the shaft, but doubt that will do it

none of this stuff seems to be online, i guess we're the first ones fucking these machines up


----------

